# K&N vs Lingenfelter



## QwkRed05GTO (Oct 17, 2005)

Found the K&N CAI for 199.95 on Ebay and the Lingenfelter for 209.95 both with free shipping. I've installed the K&N on a couple different Mustangs and my Truck - easy to do and good fit. Anyone have any experience with the Lingenfelter CAI? Also, I saw a metal Lingenfelter CAI on a car but I cannot find it anywhere - not even at the Lingenfelter website. Anyone know where I can find one or what they cost? Both kits claim 12-13 hp increase. Any info is appreciated.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

QwkRed05GTO said:


> Found the K&N CAI for 199.95 on Ebay and the Lingenfelter for 209.95 both with free shipping. I've installed the K&N on a couple different Mustangs and my Truck - easy to do and good fit. Anyone have any experience with the Lingenfelter CAI? Also, I saw a metal Lingenfelter CAI on a car but I cannot find it anywhere - not even at the Lingenfelter website. Anyone know where I can find one or what they cost? Both kits claim 12-13 hp increase. Any info is appreciated.


i have the lpe. easy to install bout 30 min. i love mine and dont have to worry about throwing codes cause th lpe use stock intake hose. just my .02 i have pics in my gto photos for a look c :cheers


----------



## QwkRed05GTO (Oct 17, 2005)

Thanks for the info. Has anyone had problems with the K&N kit throwing codes?


----------



## rollover (Sep 16, 2005)

I put in the K&N the other day and no code problems here. I just followed some of the instructions given on the site about letting the car idle initially after install for a couple of minutes and then letting it idle with the A/C running full blast for a couple more. Now when I switch to the A/C the car doesn't even skip a beat. Idle doesn't change from when the A/C is off. I also bought from the same place on Ebay and got it for $199.95 shipped to the house. No complaints on the product or the seller.


----------



## CopBait (Apr 21, 2005)

QwkRed05GTO said:


> Thanks for the info. Has anyone had problems with the K&N kit throwing codes?


 I have the K&N. No codes.. Had it for about 6-7k mile. I love mine.....


----------



## JMJ80 (Sep 22, 2005)

LPE here, love it! you will prob be happy with either one. good luck shopping :cheers


----------



## Pennsylvania Goat (Jul 22, 2005)

*Lpe*

Both seem to be the most popular intakes on this forum. 

I'm an LPE guy though. VERY happy with mine. :cheers


----------



## Furyan (Sep 11, 2005)

One thing to keep in mind is that the name "Lingenfelter" may increase the value of the car if you decide to sell it down the line. If I were to be looking for a car, and I found one that had some mods on it, I'd be far more interested in one that has been worked on by a proven performance shop (parts) than a fairly no-name shop and/or parts.

I'm not saying the quality isn't there with other brands, I know it is in many cases, but the name will help you sell the car down the line if you are so inclined. 

Just a thought, something to keep in mind. Good luck!


----------



## QwkRed05GTO (Oct 17, 2005)

Thanks to all - Since they both seem to be about the same, I ordered the K&N since it is 10 bucks cheaper. (I'll put the extra $10 in the gas tank).


----------

